
Overcoming Bias: Expelled Beats Sicko - yters
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/05/expelled-beats.html
======
mechanical_fish
Belongs on Reddit, at best. Does not belong here.

~~~
yters
I picked it for HN because it was out of the ordinary. If it was about Sicko
beating Expelled, then I'd agree with you.

